# Steam wand gone hyper



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi..

does anyone know why my steam wand has gone so powerful!!! ?

Its insane, its much louder and is almost impossible to get air in without shooting milk everywhere!

never used to be like it, ive got the upgraded wand, but its been fine for months with it on...

hmmm? Any ideas??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you descaled recently


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

No, I've been a bit naughty with that... Probably about 6 weeks ago...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Can you run caffiza through the tank??


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Can you run caffiza through the tank??


Why would you want to? Descaler is a better idea.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Neill said:


> Why would you want to? Descaler is a better idea.


Haha fair enough! I knew that was a stupid question as i typed it


----------

